# Tissington Trail. Beautiful ride out, and very trike friendly.



## BilboSmeggins (12 Oct 2018)

Did a nice "out and return" on the Tissington Trail on Monday 8th October (ignore date stamp on video) for about 30 miles total. Met up with friends at the top, then had a lovely, mainly descending, trog back. Beautiful trail, with a few cafes and toilets nicely spread along the route. Wouldn't hesitate to do it again.


----------



## Bad Machine (12 Oct 2018)

Wholly agree, it's a great ride out for a trike; my wife and I rode it on the ICE Adventure and a mountain bike, three weeks ago, but started out at Hartington, went up to Parsley Hay where it meets up with the High Peak Trail, then retraced our tracks and rode all the way into Ashbourne.

Can recommend taking a detour off the Tissington at Fenny Bentley, to go eat at The Coach and Horses pub. Very good food for the money. N.B. We used the footpath next to the road, to avoid competing with the traffic through the village on the A515. Come off the Tissington at Ashbourne Heights Holiday Park.



http://www.peakdistrict.gov.uk/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/410218/PDNP-White-Peak-Trails-Map.pdf

https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Resta...Inn-Ashbourne_Derbyshire_England.html?m=19905

https://goo.gl/maps/B38eYvtzrDk


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Oct 2018)

I did both Tissington and High Peak Trails a couple of weeks ago and can highly recommend (although probably not in the same day as I did). Refreshments and facilities at Mapleton Lane and Parsley Hay at either end (more or less) on Tissington Trail and at Middleton Top on High Peak Trail (the two trails meet at Parsley Hay).


----------



## BilboSmeggins (13 Oct 2018)

Yes, next time I go, I'll aim for a more circular route, and get the High Peaks trail in too. Beautiful neck of the woods


----------



## Bazzer (13 Oct 2018)

I haven' ridden it for some years, but it was always enjoyable.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (13 Oct 2018)

Linking the two ends with via the Carsington Res'r cycle track and the short road ride through Bradbourne make a very good circular route


----------



## m6mal (13 Oct 2018)

Good video there and a good effort sir


----------



## BilboSmeggins (13 Oct 2018)

Ffoeg said:


> Linking the two ends with via the Carsington Res'r cycle track and the short road ride through Bradbourne make a very good circular route
> 
> View attachment 433820



Thanks. I’ll give it a mull over next time I’m in a position to go


----------



## BilboSmeggins (13 Oct 2018)

m6mal said:


> Good video there and a good effort sir



Thanks. I think Nick Drake’s musical genius bought the video to life far better than I ever could


----------



## raleighnut (13 Oct 2018)

Ffoeg said:


> Linking the two ends with via the Carsington Res'r cycle track and the short road ride through Bradbourne make a very good circular route
> 
> View attachment 433820



If you look at that map you'll see it's only about a mile and a half to Monyash and 'The Bulls Head' along 'The Rake' (opposite the High Peak Junction)

My favourite pub in Derbyshire, I've been walking/cycling the Tissington Trail for 30+yrs


----------



## Tail End Charlie (14 Oct 2018)

Monyash also has The Smithy cafe which is ace. 
From memory I'm not sure the High Peak trail would be quite as trike friendly, I seem to recall there are quite a few gates on it.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 Oct 2018)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Monyash also has The Smithy cafe which is ace.
> From memory I'm not sure the High Peak trail would be quite as trike friendly, I seem to recall there are quite a few gates on it.


Yes, there are several gates on High Peak Trail. I’m trying to remember exactly which type - I think they are all just gates that open wide, about a metre in width access. Not kissing gates.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Oct 2018)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Monyash also has The Smithy cafe which is ace.
> From memory I'm not sure the High Peak trail would be quite as trike friendly, I seem to recall there are quite a few gates on it.


The Café is good but not a patch on Sharon's pub, I remember when she took it on 30 odd years ago (It was called 'The Hobbit' back then) and a lot smaller.


View: https://youtu.be/ZdRjBMk5pWw


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (14 Oct 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Yes, there are several gates on High Peak Trail. I’m trying to remember exactly which type - I think they are all just gates that open wide, about a metre in width access. Not kissing gates.


The Pennine Bridleway follows the High Peak Trail so all the gates are bridlegates. It's also a Sustrans National Cycle Route


----------



## Phaeton (15 Oct 2018)

Ffoeg said:


> Linking the two ends with via the Carsington Res'r cycle track and the short road ride through Bradbourne make a very good circular route


Does anyone have a .gpx of this route?


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (15 Oct 2018)

Phaeton said:


> Does anyone have a .gpx of this route?


Here you go
View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/2987692


There's one short crappy narrow off-road bit just as you enter the National Park before Tissington (around 10miles in), but it's easily avoidable by sticking to the road.


----------



## Phaeton (15 Oct 2018)

Thank you very much for this, been wanting to do this for a while, I think it's probably just a bit beyond me at the moment, but it's an aim for early next year.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Oct 2018)

Ffoeg said:


> The Pennine Bridleway follows the High Peak Trail so all the gates are bridlegates. It's also a Sustrans National Cycle Route



Some of the NCN routes have barriers that you have to lift a bike over (I’m thinking of one in particular in Worksop (Manton)) which would be impassable for a trike. It’s one of those where the top is narrower than the bottom to stop motorbikes passing through (I forget the proper name for this type).


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (15 Oct 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Some of the NCN routes have barriers that you have to lift a bike over (I’m thinking of one in particular in Worksop (Manton)) which would be impassable for a trike. It’s one of those where the top is narrower than the bottom to stop motorbikes passing through (I forget the proper name for this type).


Well this route doesn't. 

As it's a bridleway, a horse needs to be able to get down it, and you can't lift those over barriers.


----------



## jeffoi (15 Oct 2018)

Ffoeg said:


> Well this route doesn't.
> 
> As it's a bridleway, a horse needs to be able to get down it, and you can't lift those over barriers.


Sometimes they have wee square boxes to step into then out of again for the horses beside the narrowing gate. Horses lift themselves over those, bikes are harder to get past that


----------



## Tail End Charlie (15 Oct 2018)

@BilboSmeggins Tissington itself is worth a diversion, lovely village, stream running through, old church and a stately pile. If you visit the tea shop beside Tissington Hall there's a good chance you'll be served by the owner (Sir Richard FitzHerbert) not that you'd know it unless you get speaking to him, and his wife might be on the till.


----------



## FishFright (16 Oct 2018)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Monyash also has The Smithy cafe which is ace.
> From memory I'm not sure the High Peak trail would be quite as trike friendly, I seem to recall there are quite a few gates on it.



I rode the High Peak Trail from Middleton top to the Buxton end n back on a trike this summer and the gates were no problem. This was loaded with touring gear


----------



## raleighnut (16 Oct 2018)

FishFright said:


> I rode the High Peak Trail from Middleton top to the Buxton end n back on a trike this summer and the gates were no problem. This was loaded with touring gear


Downhill I notice.


----------



## FishFright (16 Oct 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Downhill I notice.



Both ways !


----------



## tribanjules (16 Oct 2018)

I start at cromford mill or Middleton top centre with a cuppa then high peak trail. Swing off and on empty roads to carsington water. On to pick up tisdington and up to parsley hay cafe. Back along high peak. 40 miles


----------



## raleighnut (17 Oct 2018)

FishFright said:


> Both ways !


Missed the 'n back' bit sorry 
I must confess I've never gone along that bit of the 'High Peak Trail', I either get off the Tissington trail at Parsley Hay or carry on to Buxton (from Ashbourne) but I've heard it's a series of ramps and flattish sections not a steady incline.


----------



## Phaeton (17 Oct 2018)

Just heard that the wife is likely to be going to Butlins 1st weekend in November, so here's hoping the good weather holds


----------



## Tail End Charlie (17 Oct 2018)

FishFright said:


> I rode the High Peak Trail from Middleton top to the Buxton end n back on a trike this summer and the gates were no problem. This was loaded with touring gear


Fairy nuff, I was thinking recumbent trike, but can see a trike wouldn't be any different to an upright bike (oops, I nearly put "normal" bike). Forgive me father, I don't visit here often.


----------



## FishFright (17 Oct 2018)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Fairy nuff, I was thinking recumbent trike, but can see a trike wouldn't be any different to an upright bike (oops, I nearly put "normal" bike). Forgive me father, I don't visit here often.



It was on a recumbent trike , Trice Classic .


----------



## raleighnut (17 Oct 2018)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Fairy nuff, I was thinking recumbent trike, but can see a trike wouldn't be any different to an upright bike (oops, I nearly put "normal" bike). Forgive me father, I don't visit here often.


As an upwrong trike owner I can say some barriers are impossible, the ones on canals being a right pain.


----------



## Phaeton (17 Oct 2018)

@Ffoeg Thanks for the route, just looking I can see there is an alternative away around Carsington Water which looks to shorten it by a couple of miles, do you know if the access is good top side of the water?


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (17 Oct 2018)

@Phaeton TBH I've never been that way round, but have a look at the OS map (and aerial photos) and you might be able to decide if it's for you or not. You'll get near to the visitor centre if nowt else

https://binged.it/2CMQRqk


----------



## FishFright (18 Oct 2018)

Phaeton said:


> @Ffoeg Thanks for the route, just looking I can see there is an alternative away around Carsington Water which looks to shorten it by a couple of miles, do you know if the access is good top side of the water?



The Western side of Carsington Water ( From point 2 to 7 direct) is as rideable as going all the way round


----------



## Phaeton (18 Oct 2018)

FishFright said:


> The Western side of Carsington Water ( From point 2 to 7 direct) is as rideable as going all the way round


Does it knock much mileage off?


----------



## FishFright (18 Oct 2018)

Phaeton said:


> Does it knock much mileage off?



You save a good few , a guess would put it around a 1/3 of the length of going round the other way. 
When you reach the T junction into Hopton , turn right (W) and and then the next left, when your reach the main road, cross it and got through the car park and you'll meet the track around the reservoir path.


----------



## Phaeton (18 Oct 2018)

Thanks I suppose logic in the reverse then depending on how I feel choose the route around the water


----------



## BilboSmeggins (30 Oct 2018)

I'd forgotten about starting this thread. Thanks to all for contributing. Some good info you have supplied.


----------

